# Western Michigan Campgrounds



## uncaralph (Jun 26, 2009)

We are planning a trip from Missouri to the Lake Michigan area in early September. Any ideas about decent campgrounds in Michigan on that side would be appreciated. We'll be pulling our 31' Wildwood travel trailer. Thanks for all the great info in all these forums.


----------



## bruiseviolet (Jul 13, 2011)

I have some suggestions for you- as I live in West Michigan. Question though- 

(1) are you look more inland towards grand rapids surrounding areas or are you looking somewhere along the lakeshore of lake michigan? 
(2) Does price matter to you? 
(3) What kind of hook-ups or ammenities are you looking for? (water/elect./sewer/wifi etc...)
(4) Are you taveling with children- and want a family friendly place?
(5) Are you looking for 55+ places? Rv only places?
(6) Do you want somewhere with a lake/river or fishing access? Or will somewhere with a pool be ok? Or does it not make any difference?



Answer these, and I can narrow down some choices and give you some suggestions =)


----------

